# Mirage Mkiii Question



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Am thinking of getting one of these with the classic hands and dial, but they all seem to come with leather strap.

Has anyone put theirs on a metal bracelet? Any pics please?









What are your general comments on the watch? Not exactly a cheap watch, so does it perform well?

Thanks!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

hakim said:


> Am thinking of getting one of these with the classic hands and dial, but they all seem to come with leather strap.
> 
> Has anyone put theirs on a metal bracelet? Any pics please?
> 
> ...


Here you go Hakim


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That's what I did with mine when I had it too - one of Roy's 20mm Oyster's does the job very nicely.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hakim,

Look at this...I had the same sort of dilema

Roger

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=14535


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the response chaps!

The oyster bracelet fits quite well and I can't see any unsightly gaps or anything, but alas I'm quite tired of this style of dracelet.







They seem to be everywhere!









Roger the DiModell leather strap looks very nice and comfy. Very similar to the Sinn straps. Are they the same?









Surprising this though, not too much information on O&W watches out there on the net. I can't seem to find their main web site too. Do they have one?

Don't see many used pieces come up for sale too. Do owners tend to keep theirs or are the watches just produced in tiny numbers?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

hakim said:


> Surprising this though, not too much information on O&W watches out there on the net. I can't seem to find their main web site too. Do they have one?
> 
> Don't see many used pieces come up for sale too. Do owners tend to keep theirs or are the watches just produced in tiny numbers?


Hi Hakim

Mr Wajs' site is http://www.chronotime.ch/ but I don't think it's updated much these days as he is selling more through agents, Roy would be able to tell you more on that.

As far as vintage watches, very litlle information seems to be available and they seem pretty rare, though the odd one turns up now and then and usually gets dived on pretty quickly.

I made a suggestion regarding a website with info on vintage versions and if it gets a bit more support I'll happily put the time in to building it. See here ........ http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=14112 it could be a great source of info if I get help from the owners with regard to photos and any information they may have regarding age.

This is an older model diver that I managed to pick up, I'm still trying to find out it's exact age, lovely looking watch though







.....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info artistmike!

Nice divers too. I like the lug shape and dial markers. Hey, they crown even fits properly unlike some of the ones currently being sold with the undersized crowns.


----------

